# Heute Koi-Doku im TV



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Koi-Freunde, 
Heute 12.04.2004 wird ein Beitrag über Koi im Saarländischen Rundfunk gesendet. 



Sender: SR
Zeit 19.15 - 19.45 

Leider kann ich Ihn wieder nicht sehen, da ich diesen Sender Nicht rein bekomme. Muß mal den Nachbarn fragen, der hat eine dig. Schüssel, vielleicht bekommt der das rein. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2004)

Hi!

Wenn man Digital-Sat über Astra hat kann man es gucken. 
Es ist im ARD-Anbieter zu finden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rainer,

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

wer den Beitrag über Nishikigoi gerne sehen möcht und ihn aber nicht empfangen kann, kann ihn sich auch bei 

SR am Markt - Tel. 0681 - 93 69 944 bestellen. Den Preis konnte ich leider nicht in Erfahrung bringen, da auch im Saarland an Ostern manchmal nicht gearbeitet wird   

bis dann


----------

